# NDGF still needs deer heads from select areas for CWD



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

NDGF is still looking for 120 more deer heads harvested in Deer Unit 2B for Chronic Wasting Disease testing. We realize there are no unit boundaries for archery and muzzleloader BUT we are asking those successful in the 2B area with a muzzleloader/bow to simply swing by the ND Department of Transportation facility in Fargo (503 38th St S, located north of the West Acres Shopping Center) and place the deer heads in garbage cans located at a collection site in the SW corner of the main parking lot.

Other area meat processors collecting deer heads include: Weber's Meats in Reynolds, Schmitty's Deer Processing in Davenport, Maple Valley Lockers in Enderlin, and Edgeley Meat Processing in Edgeley. This will continue until late December or until the 120 quota is met. If the collection site is not set up at the Fargo DOT we would ask that you do not leave deer heads in the parking lot.

We also could use 39 of heads from western North Dakota. Hunters pursuing deer in Deer Units 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E or 4F can drop deer heads off at the Dickinson Office. Additionally, two meat processing plants in the west (Dean's Meat Market in Dickinson and Wolf's Processing in Gascoyne) have agreed to help with the head collection.

Since the licenses are statewide it is important that we know where the deer come from. Hunters please write the unit in which you harvested the animal in on your license. This way we don't have to guess which unit the deer was taken in.

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HAVE AND CONTINUE TO HELP WITH THIS IMPORTANT DATA COLLECTION.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Heard a rumor that several heads were turned in with.... ear tags. What's the scoop?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Heard a rumor that several heads were turned in with.... ear tags. What's the scoop?


havent heard that. will check. where did you hear it?

and

bump please. we need more heads!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Heard that in Bismarck from a fellow who should know. Were the escaped deer from the high fence there ever recovered?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Heard that in Bismarck from a fellow who should know. Were the escaped deer from the high fence there ever recovered?


I'd have to take the word of your source.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

We've received a total of 21 heads from the west leaving 23 yet to collect. In the east we have collected 40 heads leaving 79 left.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a bump for the CWD head collections going into last weekend of muzzleloader hunting.

Thanks for any and all help


----------

